# 5 yr old doe with no teeth



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

My 5 yr old doe Daisy, has had a poor appetite and has been losing weight for several months. I didn't think it was worms, she has recently been dewormed with Cydectin. She has been nibbling on grain and eating some hay, and we have her in a seperate pen. I've been completely baffled on why she isn't eating, and was about to call the vet. I then thought maybe she had a tooth infection or something, so I looked in her mouth....she has no teeth on the bottom! She does have her molars, but they are BLACK. I'm completely sure of her age, as she was my first goat and was purchased as a kid. She has had access to minerals. We have been feeding her rabbit pellets since yesterday, as our feed store told us to. She is eating them fine. Does anyone know what would cause this? I don't want this to happen to the rest of my herd. 
Ashlyn


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she has no incisors(bottom front) or they are broken, it indicates that she's been eating very low to the dirt level of plants or that she's chewing on things that has worn them down or broken them off...rocks, concrete even wood.
Blackened molars indicate tooth disease, my own goats teeth have brownish vertical stains on them which I am going to attribute to the use of sweet feed. You can continue to give her the normal grain ration but what I have done for my aged goats with worn teeth is to make a warm wet mash out of it, add oatmeal and corn oil for extra calories to add weight, she'll be able to eat it then, also, I would either get alfalfa pellets and wet them as well or if she's done well on the rabbitfood, make it a wet mush. Providing a grassy leafy hay that has minimal stem to it would also be easier for her to eat...she still needs the long fibers for a healthy rumen so don't make the wet feeds her only staple.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can you get a fecal done for worms and cocci....just to make sure it isn't causing some of the weight loss?

What is her temp?

If she has no teeth and her molars are black ...she may have ...rotting teeth.... which can be painful..... She may need a vet to look in there...to see if she needs something done....for her.... Also... the vet ....can check for any sharp edges.... that may be digging into her gums and causing pain.....sometimes that can happen... You may have to feed her a mush type feed.....soak it first and feed it to her....she can't chew up the Hay..... so...she is losing weight....
Certain grains can rot out teeth...she is quite young if she is only 5 years old....to be losing her teeth already....  

I don't think... it is a good Idea to feed rabbit pellets.... As rabbits are not a ruminant animal..... so the feed is different.... I'd feed her Alfalfa pellets....instead.... :hug:


----------

